

Omnisense – Join the new humanity - cx42net
http://omnisense.net/en/

======
allanmacgregor
I smell scam or cult.

Processor Processor R-2022, 64 Ghz of quantic memory, micro-friction
hydraulique welding

Can someone explain what quantic memory is ?

~~~
ayamflow
It's a teasing website for a facebook experience, so nothing really real, all
terms are fake. Also, quantic memory is a reference to qubit

~~~
jamesdelaneyie
It's a school project I thought from reading the philosophy page. Pretty good
I thought, albeit lacking a bit in copy and POV to make this more critical.

